# Photographs from this weekend



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Got the chance to attend an airshow this weekend in Newcastle Co.Down. This was my first chance getting my "new to me" DSLR Canon 550D out for a test.

Im having a bit of bother uploading a few images to this website .. no idea why but here are the few i have got uploaded

Any comments or criticism are welcome :thumb:

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

6.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice pics like the one of the red arrows.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

What lense are you using for these


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice to see the Vulcan out and about


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Some nice pictures there Johnny.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys.. The lens im using is the Canon 70-300mm F4/5.6


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice photos, hard to beat the aircraft pics, have an album from the air tattoo in 97, some great aircraft


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Pic No.5 for me.... Very moody skies :thumb:


----------

